# Big, juicy hornworm!



## Kameo37 (Sep 5, 2013)

Really wish I could feed this guy to ny beardie...what a lovely treat that would be!!


----------



## wellington (Sep 5, 2013)

My chameleon loves them. I think they a very pretty.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 5, 2013)

What does this guy (the worm) turn into? Or does it stay this way? It is kinda cool looking.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## iluvtorts (Sep 5, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> What does this guy (the worm) turn into? Or does it stay this way? It is kinda cool looking.
> 
> Sent from my TFOapp



The tomatoe horn worm turns into a sphinx moth.


----------



## Kameo37 (Sep 5, 2013)

I think I'm going to pick up some at the next reptile show.


----------

